

Show HN: My project 72hdeals - A different way to promote your products/web apps - christophe971
http://72hdeals.com

======
topcat31
This is an interesting idea - especially the API aspect of it. Have you
considered partnering with some well known players to help launch the service?

Especially given the negative experiences people have with Groupon I think
some social proof to show people the positive experience would be useful.

I'm not sold on the name either - 72hdeals? Are all deals 72hours long? I'm
not sure I get it.

Good design.

Overall I think this could be a very exciting idea and potentially disruptive!

~~~
christophe971
You're right, the name isn't perfect: It actually means that no deal can last
more than 72hours.

"Have you considered partnering with some well known players to help launch
the service?"

Yes! After launch, the first thing I'm going to do trying to find meaningful
partnerships.

Thank you for the feedback!

------
christophe971
The HN crowd mostly interested in promoting their web applications should
probably check this out: <http://72hdeals.com/developers>

Your feedback is highly appreciated!

------
instakill
So basically a pyramid scheme mechanic for promotion?

